# free on amazon today



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A399A04?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00826QGLQ?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks so much for the links...


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these sites with us.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these sites with us.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks....were you able to get the charts with the shawl?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks....were you able to get the charts with the shawl?


I wasn't able to get them either.  I suppose I can knit it from the text, but it'd be so much easier from charts!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. I downloaded both.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks...it's a beautiful shawl and did download it. As there are exclamation symbols next to the camera icons that's usually an indication of a photo issue. I would recommend that we who have downloaded the pattern need to go back and leave feedback as the one person did so hopefully corrections will be made.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is the pattern only available via Kindle?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, already on my I Pad


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A399A04?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00826QGLQ?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1


Thank you. I downloaded both.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

How did you get this to your iPad? I only seen kindle available.

Thanks


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. No charts here either. How do you find these freebies on Amazon?


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, how's you find the free stuff? Do you check some Amazon link? & thanks for the link.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the free kindle books on Amazon. I'm having surgery next week and have downloaded about 15 books so that I'll have something to read while I'm recuperating. For those KP members not familiar with this, just search "free kindle books" on Amazon's web page and you'll find pages and pages of free books.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I have downloaded both,


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the links.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow... I love the shawl and just downloaded it! Thanks!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great..... Kindle get ready to download. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Diane, Are you using a specific listserv for crafts or are you just cruising on Amazon to find knitting interests? Thanks for sharing just put them on my Kindle.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Grandma327 (May 22, 2012)

There is an app for that  Seriously though, there are free kindle apps for PC, iPad etc... the apps can be downloaded from Amazon. 
I have a Kindle but also have the PC app that I use for cookbooks--mostly because the screen is larger and I can see it better from across the kitchen.



sheedyone said:


> How did you get this to your iPad? I only seen kindle available.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! Dowloaded them both


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Sheedyone, you can download a free kindle app for your iPad.


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

There is a kindle app that I downloaded to my iPad and was able to down load the felt bag with a couple of clicks. 

Also thanks so much to the person that gave us the link. So generous of you to let us know!


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

BTW there is a nook app as well. Cool huh?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. I downloaded the shawl pattern...no chart there for me either.

I tried to download the other one but Kindle told me I had already got it :roll:


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanx....think I have it...


----------



## Gillybags (Nov 16, 2012)

You can download -for free a kindle app fo your computer if that helps !


sheedyone said:


> How did you get this to your iPad? I only seen kindle available.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

For those who want to be notified of free Kindle books here are 3 places I use:

BookBub

eReaderIQ

Pixel of Ink

Sorry I haven't given links, but if you put those three things in the search bar you will come up with them


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

It's still free today, Sunday. Looks lovely.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got mine to go to my PC I hope I can move the books to my reader but it not Ill just use the computer..


sheedyone said:


> Is the pattern only available via Kindle?


Thanks for the source.. there are 400 pages of free books on there... YAY!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I get sent an email with what is for free every day so thats i can tell you all...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

MacRae said:


> Diane, Are you using a specific listserv for crafts or are you just cruising on Amazon to find knitting interests? Thanks for sharing just put them on my Kindle.


The email breaks them down into categories so they easy to spot. :mrgreen:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow!! Totally cool. Thanks! On my iPad now.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Diane, which site gave you that pattern?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Free Library for Kindle sends out daily emails..... here is one of their emails sent out today with updates....http://www.wlfreebook.com/


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i get about 5 emails a day from different sites advising me what is coming up for free...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Pixel of Ink also send me daily updates and so does Mike Gallagher...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Free Library for Kindle sends out daily emails..... here is one of their emails sent out today with updates....http://www.wlfreebook.com/


Thanks for this link. I will investigate a bit more latter.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> > Free Library for Kindle sends out daily emails..... here is one of their emails sent out today with updates....http://www.wlfreebook.com/
> ...


Thanks for answering so quickly! I just went to the site, and can not find a place to sign up for their emails. What am I missing?


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> > Free Library for Kindle sends out daily emails..... here is one of their emails sent out today with updates....http://www.wlfreebook.com/
> ...


Thanks for answering so quickly! I just went to the site, and can not find a place to sign up for their emails. What am I missing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judyh said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Diane D said:
> ...


I have just had a further look and cannot find a link to get the email


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

if you click on the home button on the page its to the right in grey, it takes you to the Facebook page. Click on subscribe, then get notifications and you will get the email.... Hope this makes sense :-D


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Diane D said:


> if you click on the home button on the page its to the right in grey, it takes you to the Facebook page. Click on subscribe, then get notifications and you will get the email.... Hope this makes sense :-D


How do you subscribe if you are not on Facebook?


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the heads up, I received them on my IPad. Kathy


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, I have Kindle on my iPhone and everyday I get an email with free and bargain books from amazon, none of them knitting or crochet. I've tried looking for freebies on amazon but am a little tech deficient. How do you find these deals?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

SilverWeb said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> > if you click on the home button on the page its to the right in grey, it takes you to the Facebook page. Click on subscribe, then get notifications and you will get the email.... Hope this makes sense :-D
> ...


I suggest you then try Pixel of Ink - here is the link to register http://pixelofink.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=9a66dd77c53a4156eaa8bafae&id=0b0a78d9c3


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Kilky said:


> Hi, I have Kindle on my iPhone and everyday I get an email with free and bargain books from amazon, none of them knitting or crochet. I've tried looking for freebies on amazon but am a little tech deficient. How do you find these deals?


You can either get the list that i get or you have to go onto the amazon site daily and sometimes more than once and manually look for the freebies but this is very time consuming... or else wait till someone like me advises here on any freebies lol


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, I downloaded them both!



Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A399A04?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00826QGLQ?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

thank you


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A399A04?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00826QGLQ?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20&force-full-site=1


Thank you very much for the links. I love the shawl pattern. Is there any way to get the images to open? All I get is an icon of a camera with a red triangle on it where the charts should be.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Diane...got 'em both!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Has _anyone_ been able to get the charts?


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Diane. I just ordered the first one.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks diane d for the links.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow - thank you!


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Has _anyone_ been able to get the charts?


The shawl is on Ravelry and so is the designer. It appears the charts are fine and visible there per the feedback/comments I read. There is a charge of 1.95 for the pattern. Below is the link...for the shawl and to communicate with the designer if you wish. Good luck.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/travellers-joy-scarf


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for links.Downloaded to Kindle ap on my tablet :thumbup:


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. The shawl is beautiful!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the heads up on these free books.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

sheedyone said:


> How did you get this to your iPad? I only seen kindle available.
> 
> Thanks


Get the Kindle App for your iPad and download them to your iPad Kindle App.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

thanks Diane Love the shawl.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

I have just downloaded the shawl pattern to my PC and have the charts as well. They're not that easy to read and I will have to work on enlarging them when I go to knit them. I have also just put it on my I Pad - much easier because I can zoom in on it.


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

janda said:


> I have just downloaded the shawl pattern to my PC and have the charts as well. They're not that easy to read and I will have to work on enlarging them when I go to knit them. I have also just put it on my I Pad - much easier because I can zoom in on it.


What did you have to download to get the charts?


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

I just downloaded from the URL link and the charts were at the end of it. I think there are about 23 pages and the charts are on the last page.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Having trouble understanding the shawl pattern. Says CO 7 and knit 2 rows. No problem. 
Row 1: k2, p1, p1, k1, p1, m1, k2 To me 7 CO stitches aren't enough to finish this row. Anyone else see this or am I reading this wrong? Row 2 seems like there aren't enough stitches to cover the pattern either.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it is a printing error - it should be K2, M1. p1,k1,p1,M1, K2
I have tried to work it out on the 'chart' and that doesn't make sense anyway - not one of them suggest that you cast on 7 sts and knit 2 rows!!!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

thanks Janda that makes more sense. CO 7 is at the beginning of the written pattern. I don't see anything that gives a explanation for the symbols for the knitting chart either.


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

janda said:


> I just downloaded from the URL link and the charts were at the end of it. I think there are about 23 pages and the charts are on the last page.


Sorry to be so dense Janda, but where did the URL come from. Did you purchase at Ravelry?


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

If you go back to Page 1 of this thread it is all there!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! Particularly loved the shawl pattern.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Sorry another dumb questions. For the shawl pattern, Row 2 states: k2, kfb, k3, kfb, k2

On the first kfb do you kfb on the second stitch of the first k2, or first stitch of k3 at the beginning? Same with the last kfb, do you kfb on the third stitch of k3 or the first stitch of the last k2? Thanks for any input.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you not have 9 stitches? So K2, KFB into the next stitch, K3, KFB into the next stitch, then knit 2 which makes a total of 9 stitches used and 11sts for the next pattern row


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

janda said:


> Do you not have 9 stitches? So K2, KFB into the next stitch, K3, KFB into the next stitch, then knit 2 which makes a total of 9 stitches used and 11sts for the next pattern row


Sorry I bothered you. No need for you to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

That's fine - I know how frustrating it can be and I know I'm inclined to get tunnel visioned with a pattern!!!! Hope it is going well now


----------

